# Meet my babies - Questions also



## Amylittlehands (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello!
I'm pleased to introduce you to Maxx (left) and Milly (right)!
They're from different litters but act like brothers and sisters, they're absolutly adorable. Maxx is the most hyper out of the two and Milly tends to cuddle more.

They're both born the same week_ (Maxx is one day older!)_ They're 11 weeks tomorrow.








Here's a recent picture of them.















Here's some more of them, Maxx is on the left and Milly on the right like in the other pictures.








Here's a picture of me and Maxx when he was about 8 weeks old.

*Onto questions:*
1. Before we had Milly, Maxx was extremely affectionate, he used to cry for me to pick him up, now he barely wants to go near me. Will be become more affectionate when he's older or had the snip? _(I don't regret having Milly, I just miss cuddle with Maxx)_
2. How old do they have to be to be fixed?
3. I think Milly has worms, she hasn't been treated yet but I'm booking an appointment for her. I think she has it because she's a lot thinner than Maxx and eats and poop more than him.
4. Does anyone else think Milly is half Siamese? She has exceptionally larger ears, profound face and a slim build.

Thanks guys!

- Amy


----------



## Amylittlehands (Aug 13, 2011)

(Sorry for bumping)
I have another question.

I think Maxx is jealous of Milly, he acts up sometimes (he's a mumy boy) I give them both just as much attention but he still acts up. He's peed on our bed at night even though he knows where his litter tray is. Do you think this is him trying to get attention?


----------



## Atroquine (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds like he is a little put out  But they are both only babies so i wouldnt worry about it  My little torty girl was like that when we got another kitten- sulked for a while. Sounds like he's just a bit of a boy though... theres always one XD

But by the photos they both seem to get along alright- seeing s they snuggle up together


----------



## Paws On Your Heart (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello!

They are very cute kittens indeed, congratulations on the new family members.

I agree that Maxx may just be a bit jealous of Milly. Being a male cat he is going to be more territorial and will mark his territory around the house, which would explain why he is peeing on your bed. It may take some time, but he will get used to having a new kitten in the house, especially since she is a similar age. 

As well, he will definitely become more affectionate with time. The first year of a cat's life is the 'adolescent/teenager' time of their life, which is why they may be more individualistic at times, preferring to hang out by themselves (similar to human adolescents). Don't worry though, he will come around!

Regarding your question about spaying/neutering, usually kittens will be able to have the operation around 3 or 4 months old. Some veterinarians automatically schedule a spay/neutering appointment for cats when they are at the appropriate age, so just ask your vet when you go in for Milly's appointment.

Hope this helps! Best of luck.


----------



## Amylittlehands (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies : D Good news, Maxx hasn't peed on the bed for about a week which is a relief for me. I've had to give him a **** of a lot of one on one time with him as he's a mummys boy, he's not bothered with Simon much. Milly is more fond of Simon.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Amylittlehands said:


> Thanks for the replies : D Good news, Maxx hasn't peed on the bed for about a week which is a relief for me. I've had to give him a **** of a lot of one on one time with him as he's a mummys boy, he's not bothered with Simon much. Milly is more fond of Simon.


That's a good thing, the four of you should have grooming session , where you groom Maxx and Simon grooms Milly, then you could try swapping kittens so they will both bond with both of you.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

as to the spay/neuter question, around here (I'm in the US) most vets will S/N after 2 months/2 pounds. I personally advise not to wait very long at the 4 month mark, as I have seen cats pregnant at 4.5 months. If you can get them done at the same time they go to the vet and home again together that way the vet smells do not make them wary of one another and they can recoup together. 

BTW welcome to the forum, and keep us posted  they are lovely little ones.


----------



## Amylittlehands (Aug 13, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> That's a good thing, the four of you should have grooming session , where you groom Maxx and Simon grooms Milly, then you could try swapping kittens so they will both bond with both of you.


I think I didn't word that right hehe. They both love us both (Constantly battling for attention) and Milly sleeps on me all the time but Maxx is a mummys boy so I think he was peeing on my side of the bed to let Milly know I'm his.

but yeah me and Simon have bonded with both kitties, it's just that Maxx comes to me more often : )


----------



## stephy (Aug 17, 2011)

When I talked to my vet he said to wait until 6 months of age


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Congrats on the kittens! They're adorable!! They will settle as they get older. My husband got me our first cat, Kisa, and she was supposed to be all mine. I picked out Logan, our second kitty, for him. In the end, Kisa is more his cat than mine and Logan is 100% mine lol. I wanted a lap cat...now I have 4 cats and it turned out the second cat was the lap cat, we just didn't find out until he was 4!!

Good luck with your new additions!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Amylittlehands said:


> I think I didn't word that right hehe. They both love us both (Constantly battling for attention) and Milly sleeps on me all the time but Maxx is a mummys boy so I think he was peeing on my side of the bed to let Milly know I'm his.
> 
> but yeah me and Simon have bonded with both kitties, it's just that Maxx comes to me more often : )


 That's nice, it funny how a cat will choose it's human.

Meme was dumped in the office park where I used to work and rescued by the girls in the office, I worked in the shop at the other end of the warehouse.
Even so Meme chose me to be her human and absolutely adored me and all I did was name her and be nice to her.
I eventually took her home and she spent the remaining happy years of her life with me.


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

Congrats on your new babies -- they are adorable!


----------



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

All of our cats have been spayed/neutered between 3 and 4 months old. Most recently, our Bengal boys were neutered at 16 weeks old last December, on recommendation of the breeders. 

Our one girl, Phoebe Jean, was spayed at 4 months old. Little more work goes into fixing the little girl kitties!


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

All the vets I have asked have said 5 months but I am going to try to find someone who will do a little younger as in the last day or so enzo (boy) has started being overly rough with Eddie (girl)
He's constantly on her back biting at her neck & making her cry :-(


----------



## Rosey (Aug 22, 2011)

Dawwwhh! you're little kittens are adorable! congrats


----------

